# Need advice on raccoon mount



## blowefosho

Hey guys im gettin ready to "attempt" to mount a raccoon..i have no past taxidermy experience and need ANY advice, tips, or ideas on the subject..thanks!


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

I'll throw you some basics.

1. Look up on the internet how to skin and flesh.
2. THIS PART IS VERY IMPORTANT. You MUST know how to turn lips, eyes, nose, and ears. I can explain the best I can, if you should need any help on it.
3. Salt the hide and scrape off salt. (Repeat until dry, leave last salting on, but shake the hide around a little, so some salt comes off.)
3. When dry from salting, send to a tannery to get shaved and tanned. (When I say shaved, don't worry, it's not the fur. The hide is soaked in a solution so the skin takes in water and thickens. The skin side is SHAVED thin.)
3. You are going to need to buy a form, eyes, clay, and LOTS of other tools. But if you look on vandykestaxidermy.com, you should be able to find a beginners kit, that will have everything you need to do a small mammal mount.
4. When your hide gets back, the rest of the instructions should be with your kit. If this is not so, or if anything I have told you is confusing, I LOVE helping, so repost me any questions and I will gladly get back to you. I would also like to see a picture of it when you are done.


----------

